# So Mad Wife Crashed Into My Car For The 2nd Time



## 328CiMex (Mar 15, 2005)

I need to vent.

For the second time in less than a year, my wife crashed her Jeep into one of my cars while backing up into our driveway. The first time was less than a year ago when she hit the front of my BMW with the Liberty's rear spare wheel. The grille and hood were bent and had to be replaced. WHAT IS SO HARD ABOUT LOOKING BEFORE YOU REVERSE.

THIS %/(%$& TIME SHE HIT THE REAR OF THE BRAND NEW MINI COOPER CABRIO AND RUINED THE TAILGATE. I AM SO MAD.

THIS WOMAN IS AN AUTOMOTIVE MENACE, SHE CRASHES AT LEAST ONCE EVERY TWO MONTHS.

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!

I GAVE HER A HELL OF A SCREAMING SESSION. COULDN'T HELP IT, SHE KNOWS I LOVE MY %&$& CARS.

Of course she left, now it's my fault I got so ANGRY.

MAN I AM MAD MAD MAD



328Ci


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

what are you mad at her for, you married her :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

328CiMex said:


> Of course she left, now it's my fault I got so ANGRY.


Amazing how wives have a knack for that awesome jiu-jitsu move with the blame game. Gets me every time.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

328CiMex said:


> I GAVE HER A HELL OF A SCREAMING SESSION. COULDN'T HELP IT, SHE KNOWS I LOVE MY %&$& CARS.
> 
> Of course she left, now it's my fault I got so ANGRY.
> 
> ...


If you were as much of an ass as you are presenting yourself to have been to her, then I can't blame her for leaving.

HOWEVER, she definitely sounds like a menace behind the wheel since she has a past. Once you've calmed down and the two of you can discuss (_without _screaming and crying and carrying on) this and the previous incidents and try to determine _why_ she is having these accidents. Is she simply careless? Are her mirrors not adjusted properly? Is her vehicle simply inappropriate for her?

Perhaps you can look into a refresher driving course for her?

That said, you still need to chill. She is your wife, your partner, your love. She is also a human being and deserves to be treated as one. Chances are pretty good that she's feeling pretty $hitty about it and screaming at her won't undo the damage. The key is to prevent future damage.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Amazing how wives have a knack for that awesome jiu-jitsu move with the blame game. Gets me every time.


Oh shut up.

 Do I sound like a wife?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> Oh shut up.


Sorry.

Oh, wait... DAMN! See?! It always works!  :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Oh, wait... DAMN! See?! It always works!  :rofl:


:slap: What are you doing out of your room?


----------



## 328CiMex (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, she came back crying and feeling really bad. I had time to calm down and chatting here with you also helped.

We agreed that she will from now on always park front-first and we'll try to identify what is behind such bad driving. Maybe the refresher course is a good idea.

Well, its gonna be one to two weeks without MINI. Sigh.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

328CiMex said:


> Well, she came back crying and feeling really bad. I had time to calm down and chatting here with you also helped.
> 
> We agreed that she will from now on always park front-first and we'll try to identify what is behind such bad driving. Maybe the refresher course is a good idea.
> 
> Well, its gonna be one to two weeks without MINI. Sigh.


 Good to hear you've calmed down. Consider yourself lucky she came back. We're not all so forgiving.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Amazing how wives have a knack for that awesome jiu-jitsu move with the blame game. Gets me every time.


 It is amazing isn't it?

I call it the "Jedi Mind Trick".


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This is simple to solve, no reason to be mad. Where ever there is a conflict of intrest, keep away from it. So if your automobile is very valuable to you or very sensitive to you then don't let her drive the automobiles. My wife never drives my car. Your wife is your wife and your car is your car, keep those two apart and there will be no conflicts. Pretend that the car is the girlfriend and the wife is the wife. Wife and girlfriend =conflict.. Common sense Keep them apart and you have no conflicts. I have a baby and when she first started walking I took everything out of sight that she could reach, other wise I blamed myself if she reached and broke something. Can't blame the baby as the baby doesn't know. Can't blame the wife as the wife can't drive...


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Plaz said:


> Amazing how wives have a knack for that awesome jiu-jitsu move with the blame game. Gets me every time.


 :rofl: :thumbup: :rofl: :thumbup: :rofl: :thumbup: Try tracking grease onto her carpet, she how "understanding" she is then !!


----------



## bmw325driver (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow! I must have got lucky with my wife then! She's usually the one telling me to be more careful with the cars when I park the too close to the store rather than at the far end of the car park where nobody would bother parking beside me! 

Not to mention the fact that she's well up for getting a Cooper S Cabrio for our daughter. I mentioned the idea one day, just as a passing thought and she's taken it and run with it. I think that she might be the one with the car addiction!

Glad your wife came back though.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys all sound like his wife was leaving forever. She only left to collect herself. 

BTW sorry about your Mini, I've experienced what your feeling right now in a similar situation. 

Maybe it's time to get your wife a car with PDC.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

B-Mer said:


> You guys all sound like his wife was leaving forever. She only left to collect herself.
> 
> BTW sorry about your Mini, I've experienced what your feeling right now in a similar situation.
> 
> Maybe it's time to get your wife a car with PDC.


That is the BEST idea I have read to resolve this problem. PDC or a camera back there for her to see. 
:thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> PDC or a camera back there for her to see.


or just get her a chauffeur


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Be careful with that PDC thing...it's easy to become dependant on and not even bother looking at all, and then when PDC misses a pole the car hits it. PDC will help if she can't see something; it'll make it worse if she's careless.

That said, she's admitted the problem and you seem to be supportive in trying to help create a solution. :thumbup: 

B.


----------

